

Show HN: Big Board List. Because there's more than just Raspberry Pi. - joshu
http://bigboardlist.com/

======
joshu
Since I do a bunch of sites around gathering data and publishing it, I'd try
to do it more directly.

This works by pulling the data from Google Docs, formatting and templating it,
and publishing it to S3.

